# Le Iene passa a Canale 5



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato dai listini Publitalia, nel mese di maggio *Le Iene* andranno per la prima volta in onda su *Canale 5* e non più su Italia 1. Non si sa se si tratta di una *promozione *temporanea dovuta all'emergenza Coronavirus, o sarà definitiva.

*Davide Parenti, ideatore del programma, ha smentito ufficialmente la promozione su Canale 5. Le Iene tornerà in onda il 21 aprile su Italia 1.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai listini Publitalia, nel mese di maggio *Le Iene* andranno per la prima volta in onda su *Canale 5* e non più su Italia 1. Non si sa se si tratta di una *promozione *temporanea dovuta all'emergenza Coronavirus, o sarà definitiva.


.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2020)

Biscione con le pezze al didietro. Vedrete che tra qualche anno, pure il programma di Del Debbio passerà all'ammiraglia.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2020)

è confermato il 23 aprile o un secondo rinvio ?
hai scritto maggio,dovrebbero esserci due puntate ad aprile di regola


----------



## kekkopot (17 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai listini Publitalia, nel mese di maggio *Le Iene* andranno per la prima volta in onda su *Canale 5* e non più su Italia 1. Non si sa se si tratta di una *promozione *temporanea dovuta all'emergenza Coronavirus, o sarà definitiva.



Quindi passa ufficialmente al lato trash che già su Italia 1 aveva raggiunto dei picchi assurdi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2020)

*Davide Parenti, ideatore del programma, ha smentito ufficialmente la promozione su Canale 5. Le Iene tornerà in onda il 21 aprile su Italia 1.*


----------



## Stex (20 Aprile 2020)

non lo guardavo prima. non lo guardero ora.
son stati belli i primi anni poi...


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2020)

Le iene sono diventate talmente trash che ormai canale 5 è la loro casa...il prossimo anno le condurrà la D'Urso...


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> non lo guardavo prima. non lo guardero ora.
> son stati belli i primi anni poi...



Hanno completamente stravolto (in peggio) quello per cui erano nate...cioè farmi ridere...


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2020)

sono contento che tornano...secondo me fanno tanti servizi ottimi e svolgono anche una funzione facendo arrestare o comunque fermando un sacco di ciarlatani truffatori pedofili ecc

si è vero una volta erano più un programma da ridere ora sono più pesanti (diciamo cosi) ma a me vanno benissimo cosi

(unica cosa su cui si potrebbe disquisire sono i servizi sulla politica ma quello è un discorso a se)


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sono contento che tornano...secondo me fanno tanti servizi ottimi e svolgono anche una funzione facendo arrestare o comunque fermando un sacco di ciarlatani truffatori pedofili ecc
> 
> si è vero una volta erano più un programma da ridere ora sono più pesanti (diciamo cosi) ma a me vanno benissimo cosi
> 
> (unica cosa su cui si potrebbe disquisire sono i servizi sulla politica ma quello è un discorso a se)



A volte fanno servizi troppo di inchiesta secondo me...ed aimè enfatizzano sempre troppo le cose, per dare una certa teatralità...concordo con te che a volte questo tipo di servizi è utile, piacevole...ma a volte vanno veramente oltre le loro capacità...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le iene sono diventate talmente trash che ormai canale 5 è la loro casa...il prossimo anno le condurrà la D'Urso...


Fosse per Piersilvio e per il direttore di Canale 5 Scheri, Le Iene si sarebbero trasferite sul 5 già da anni, visti anche i pessimi ascolti che ha la rete ammiraglia Mediaset ogni domenica sera. A non volere che ciò avvenga, in realtà è Antonio Ricci che come tanti volti storici all'interno dell'azienda ha molto potere lì dentro. Striscia negli ultimi anni ha perso molto in ascolti ed in credibilità e Le Iene su Canale 5, che è simile al programma di Ricci ma va nella più prestigiosa fascia del prime time, sarebbe la sua pietra tombale.

Leggetevi l'intervista di Andrea Parenti sul Corriere Della Sera, dove fa riferimento a "problemi interni" e al fatto che l'azienda ci teneva a mantenere certi "equilibri" ed ha preferito dare due serate a Le Iene, piuttosto della promozione.


----------

